# Miami & Keys Depth?



## ChuckBuck (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone.

I'm looking to make a move to Miami (from Chicago). I'd like to take my Beneteau 36.7, however with a 7.5 foot draft I'm concerned about limiting my destinations.

Two questions:
1) In Miami, what is a reasonable depth for day sailing / weekend sailing out of Miami
2) For the Florida Keys - same question.

I'm thinking that if I can get away comfortably with my 7.5 draft in and around Miami then I might take her. If the draft limits visits to the keys then so be it...

But, if its not going to work for either, it might be wise to sell her here in Chicago and buy a boat with a shorter keel in Miami.

Many Thanks in advance.

Have a great day!


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

You are at the very limit of what can be done. You have 8 to 15 feet all around Miami in Biscayne Bay, it's 10 to 20 feet down Hawks Channel to Key West, you are definatly limited in anchorages and gulf side destinations. 2 1/2 foot less draft would open up about 60% of the key's that you can't get to with that boat.


----------



## beachmont (Sep 18, 2011)

*Miami & Keys Depth?*

I draw 5 1/2 would that be a problem in the keys


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Miami & Keys Depth?*



beachmont said:


> I draw 5 1/2 would that be a problem in the keys


Na, that's what most people draw. I draw 3 with my board up and 8 with it down and forget how lucky i am, but you can crawl into most any of the major anchorages and marinas with 6 foot draft. any more and you feel left out. The lower key's are deeper, Big Pine and south. Key West has a lot of water.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

ChuckBuck said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I'm looking to make a move to Miami (from Chicago). I'd like to take my Beneteau 36.7, however with a 7.5 foot draft I'm concerned about limiting my destinations.
> 
> ...


Chuck--

We're sailing with 6.5' without too much difficulty but a lot of areas are denied to us as 6' seems to be a break point for a lot of channels/harbors. Your greater depth would be somewhat more problematic but not impossible. It will, however, limit the market for the boat if you ever choose to sell for an up-/down-grade. It might be worth looking into a replacement keel from Beneteau. Frankly, they are not that costly and the removal/re-installation is very straight forward and will certainly be less costly than selling and then replacing the yacht, particularly if she's a good boat.

FWIW...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Typically good posts from SV Hylyte and Capt aaron. Good job guys.

I will add that I would not want to do the keys in 7.5. No way. I have run aground more times than I can count in SW FL with 6. I do think 6ish is very doeable. But for example, when we anchored off of Rodriguez key, we maybe had a foot under our keel at low and that is a likely push offf point for you to go to the Bahamas. Much of the ICW will be really tight for you on the west coast of fl. Key West will be fine, but even the entrance to Marathon might be tricky.

I like SV Hyl's thought about buying a new keel and replacing. You got a great boat for the keys, just change the draft. And I bet he is right that it would be a lot cheaper than selling and buying new. Price it out and see. On the flip side, the cost to ship her south will not be cheap either. Adding that in to also replacing the keel might make selling her worth considering. What about offering her for sell, and if she doesn't sell by X date, then shipping her and changing out keels. COuld the plant in SC (on your way down) do it? Hmmm... maybe worth asking. Would be only a bit out of the way from CHicago and already on a truck. I know Catalina keeps extra keels sitting off the side.

Good luck with it all. Let us know how it turns out.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

On our most recent trip down to the keys, I sounded 5.5 feet *IN THE CHANNEL* at Marker 74a. Definitely would *NOT* do 7.5 ft in the keys. Miami you should be fine except at low tide near Elliott and the Ragged Keys. Those can get shallow. You wont make the entrance to Black Point Marina either.


----------



## ChuckBuck (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW - great insights - many tanks to everyone.

I looked into changing to the 'shallow' keel - but even then I'm at 5'11 and that sounds too deep for what I want to do..

Guess I will have to sell her here in Chicago and start fresh in Miami.

Thx again!

CB


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

ChuckBuck said:


> WOW - great insights - many tanks to everyone.
> 
> I looked into changing to the 'shallow' keel - but even then I'm at 5'11 and that sounds too deep for what I want to do..
> 
> ...


5' 11 is fine. I am 6. Many other boats are too. 5.5 is better, but 6 is doeable for most of what you want You just wont get the gulf side of the keys, but not the end of the world. You have a tender to run about anyways I would imagine.

Brian


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

The thing about the key's is, you alway's seem to wish you drew a foot or two less. With my 3 foot draft I have run a ground more times than I want to admit. A couple of years ago I captained a 30 foot cat for charter that drew 2 foot, and I ran aground with that more times than I want to admit. I'm alway's looking at trailerable 6" draft 25 footers for sale and wish I had one. Then you can really get in deep to the back country. Sharpie's and cats seem to be the most versatile boat's around here. The next best thing is a good skiff for exploring, but it's nice to spend a few day's gunk holed up in some secluded lagoon of the lower key's on the back side to really get a feel for the area. You also want something that can sail to Mexico and beyond if the notion strikes you, My Soverel centerboard sloop has done me well in both regards.


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

I would want more information before I made a recommendation. Yes, the Hawk Channel has thin spots. On the other side of the reef are boats with 40' drafts. You might have to choose your weather a little more carefully but there it is.

If you idea of sailing is going into a different marina each night for dinner then no, you most likely would not like the Keys. If it is sailing and diving there is more than enough water in Key West and lots of great sailing area and diving spots. In some of the more skinny areas you will have to pay attention to the tide but in Key West you have to anyway, the tidal currents are quite strong so you need to know what is going on.

Hope this helps


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I was on a boat hunt in Florida and in the course of conversation with a broker he said that they would not accept a listing from a boat drawing more than 6' in normal circumstances.

Nuff said?


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Selling your current boat and buying another in Florida seems to me to be the best option. Not only will that solve the draft issue but will also solve the problem of getting the boat from Chicago to Miami. Another option is to convert to a bulb keel and you can significantly reduce your draft with this option. One source to do this conversion is here: Mars Metal). but I understand this is very expensive.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Aaron,

The last time I traveled the Lakes Passage from Mule Key down to Boca Grande Key the average depth was about 6 feet. That was 20 years ago in a center console powerboat. In your opinion do you think I can make the trip with a 3'-11" draft?

Thanks in advance,

Gary


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

travlineasy said:


> Aaron,
> 
> The last time I traveled the Lakes Passage from Mule Key down to Boca Grande Key the average depth was about 6 feet. That was 20 years ago in a center console powerboat. In your opinion do you think I can make the trip with a 3'-11" draft?
> 
> ...


inside the lakes no. Outside from the first marker of nw channel on the Key west end, due west it's 6' close and 10 to 20 out in the channel, that is the way I go and Boca Grande has a ton of water, the depth in the lakes is 2 and 1/2 to 4 and is great for sharpies and cat's. I run a 30 foot cat in the lakes that draw's 2 feet and around Mule where the red and green are it's exactly 2 feet deep. You can maybe come from the boca side at high tide and get in there a way's. On the Nw channel side you can get almost up to Mule key. I run all over the Lakes in my Whaler, One of my favorite areas to explore.


----------



## hurricanehole (Oct 22, 2009)

If you like some peace and quiet at night there's a good chance you'll want to stay somewhere with a depth you couldn't anchor. A good bit of the deep water anchorages have bars with music nearby, especially on weekends. If you like the bar scene... The Keys are great and so near the Bahamas! You're in for a treat.


----------

